# Hilfe - Javascript geht auf meinem Rechner nicht.



## Guest (15. Aug 2006)

Beginne gerade mit einem AJAX Buch (Head First), aber irgendwie wollen bei mir die Beispiele nicht laufen (Html + Javascript). Wenn ich sie uploade auf meine Homepage gehen sie ?!?

Zb. müsste bei folgendem Code laut Buch ein Fehler kommen, weil ich Firefox nutze und request null sein müsste. Kommt aber kein Fehler.

Aber dies nur als ein Beispiel, auch die anderen Sachen gehen nicht.

Muss ich bei meinem Rechner noch irgendwas bestimmtes einstellen, damit Javascript, HTML und Php zusammenarbeitet? Im Buch ist leider nicht erwähnt!?
Nur immer: Achten sie darauf, dass alle Dateien im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen, und das ist bei mir der Fall. Selbst die Originalbeispiele der beigelegten CD gehen nicht! Nur wenn ich sie ins www uploade...


Bitte dringend um Hilfe... Danke.


```
<html>
 <head>
  <title>Break Neck Pizza Delivery</title>
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"
        href="breakneck.css" media="screen" />
       
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
   
       var request = null;

    function createRequest {
       try {
         //request = new XMLHttpRequest();
       } catch (trymicrosoft) {
         try {
           request = new ActiveXObject("Msxml2.XMLHTTP");
         } catch (othermicrosoft) {
           try {
             request = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
       } catch (failed) {
             request = null;
           }
         }
       }
     
   

       if (request == null)
         alert("Error creating request object!");
    }
   
   
   
    function getCustomerInfo() {
       
        var phone = document.getElementById("phone").value;
        createRequest();
        var url = "lookupCustomer.php?phone=" + escape(phone);
       
        request.open("GET", url, true);
        request.onreadystatechange = updatePage;
        request.send(null);
       

    }
   
    </script>   
   
 </head>

 <body onLoad="document.forms[0].reset();">
  

[img]breakneck-logo.gif[/img]</p>
  <form method="POST" action="placeOrder.php">
  
   

Enter your phone number:
    <input type="text" size="14" name="phone" onChange="="getCustomerInfo();" />
   </p>
  
  
   

Your order will be delivered to:</p>
   

<textarea name="address" rows="4" cols="50 id="address" ></textarea></p>
  
  
   

Type your order in here:</p>
   

<textarea name="order" rows="6" cols="50" id="order" ></textarea></p>
  
   

<input type="submit" value="Order Pizza" id="submit" /></p>
  </form>
 </body>
</html>
```


----------



## megachucky (15. Aug 2006)

Hab ganz vergessen mich vorher einzuloggen. Sorry.


----------



## noctaru (19. Aug 2006)

Also zum Script selbst kann ich wenig sagen, da ich eher mit PHP als mit JS scripte. Aber zu Deiner anderen Frage: 


> Muss ich bei meinem Rechner noch irgendwas bestimmtes einstellen, damit Javascript, HTML und Php zusammenarbeitet?



Für PHP brauchst Du eine ServerSoftware mit installiertem PHP. Die Seite muss dann auch über den localhost aufgerufen werden, da es sonst nicht klappt. Für HTML brauchst Du einen Browser und für JavaScript ein aktiviertes JavaScript im Browser, ist jedoch standardmäsig aktiviert. Und achja, Fehler werden nicht einfach so im Browser angezeigt, dafür gibt es die JavaScriptKonsole in der sie angezeigt werden, da müssten auch die Fehler angezeigt werden.


----------

